# More penguin fun



## scavenger

http://www.pro7.de/games/yetisports/part4/


----------



## moley

Brilliant (as usual) 

Moley


----------



## NaughTTy

Fantastic 

805.25 (so far)


----------



## moley

1141.08 ... so far 

Moley


----------



## scott28tt

1317.72


----------



## Pammy

crackin'   961 after three goes - brill


----------



## scott28tt

If you go to http://www.yetisports.net you can do downloads of all 4 parts (so far), save them to your PC, never need to be online to play them.

Great fun, wonder what the yeti will be up to in part 5?


----------



## W7 PMC

1317.82 What a crackin game.


----------



## scavenger

I got to about 1495. Seems important to get your take off right by landing on top of a bird so it glides down. If it makes the 100 mark before your first click your on for a good score [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT

1199.77 i will make 2000 if it kills me


----------



## hudson

Best aggregate score is 2004


----------



## Guest

Total 2354.71

trick seems to be to not let the power go completely to zero as it replenishes slowly as you glide if you have any left.

And don't fly too high cos you plumet like a stone.

Whiles away the hours if nothing else..... :?


----------



## Guest

3091

managed 1092 on a single flight - no quite figured out how to get 2000 yet as listed on the top scores...


----------



## Pammy

I've managed 1300 as a single score 3400 total


----------



## smuTTy

Makes those nightshifts go a bit quicker!! :lol: :lol:


----------

